# Passer de ios7 à ios9



## Florian850 (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une question toute bête : n'ayant pas eu assez de place dispo pour télécharger ios8, je ne l'ai pas installé.

Aujourd'hui, je suis sur ios7 et souhaiterais me mettre à ios9. Cela veut dire que je sauterais la mise à jour ios8 pour passer directement à ios9.

Je me pose une question : aurais-je les nouveautés de ios8 en mettant ios9?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sly54 (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

En mettant iOS 9, tu auras toutes les nouveautés et fonctionnalités de iOS 9.
Oublie iOS 8.


----------



## Florian850 (2 Octobre 2015)

D'accord, mais sauf que je ne possède pas AirPlay. Or je souhaiterais dans le futur m'acheter une Apple TV .

AirPlay était compris dans la mise à jour iOS8 non?


----------



## city1 (2 Octobre 2015)

et dans IOS 9 également


----------



## Florian850 (2 Octobre 2015)

Humm.. 
Quand je tire la languette du bas, il me propose seulement AirDrop et pas de AirPlay


----------



## Florian850 (2 Octobre 2015)

Je précise que je possède un iPhone et un iPad.
Pour l'un j'ai fait la mise à jour de ios7 à ios9 et je ne possède pas AirPlay


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2015)

@Florian850, quel est ton iPad et ton iPhone?


----------



## Florian850 (3 Octobre 2015)

Mon ipad : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00132367.html

Mon iPhone est un 5C de 8 Go


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2015)

@Florian850, sur lequel as tu fait la mise à jour?
Connecte toi à ton réseau wifi pour que AirPlay apparaisse dans le centre de contrôle.


----------



## Florian850 (3 Octobre 2015)

Je l'ai fait sur mon iPhone. Voilà ce que j'ai sur le centre de contrôle :


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2015)

@Florian850, je ne vois pas l'image.


----------



## Florian850 (3 Octobre 2015)

http://hpics.li/7af9158

Sa devrait marcher en cliquant sur le lien


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2015)

@Florian850, vu mais je n'ai pas de solution.
Sinon de la lecture. 
Quelle box as tu?


----------



## Florian850 (3 Octobre 2015)

Livebox


----------



## Florian850 (3 Octobre 2015)

Je précise que je ne possède pas encore dApple TV ni d'enceinte utilisant AirPlay. C'est peut être pour ça que je ne le vois pas sur mon iphone ?


----------



## lineakd (3 Octobre 2015)

@Florian850, je suppose car je suis en ce moment sur un réseau wifi Starbucks et je n'ai pas de AirPlay d'afficher dans le centre de contrôle.


----------



## Florian850 (4 Octobre 2015)

D'accord merci. Une autre personne peut elle me confirmer ça ? 
Et le sujet sera clôt


----------

